# COD5 multiplayer details



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Call of Duty has a long and storied history as one of the crown jewels of the WWII FPS franchises. When Infinity Ward went modern it set the gaming community wild - here was the next generation COD to finally kill of Battlefield 2 - it largely lived up to this by becoming one of the hottest selling games of 2007-08 and firmly taking the #2 spot of most played on Xfire and #1 on Xbox LIVE.

Infinity Ward isn't the only developer allowed into the Call of Duty playground though, Activision has been letting Treyarch develop what we'll call intermittent COD games. In general, these games (COD: United Offensive, Call of Duty 3) have not been up to the standards of the Infinity Ward varieties in quality or innovation. With Call of Duty: World at War, it looks like this is about to change. Activision gave the nod to Treyarch to dive back into the COD universe again and supplied them with the COD4 game engine to get them started on the right foot. The COD4 engine is widely regarded as an excellent home-grown engine that is more than cable enough to run cutting edge graphics at decent frame rates.

Treyarch grabbed the engine and incorporated back in time to a World War II setting once again - familiar ground for COD. This new WWII COD will take things a bit further, both in location and distance - instead of falling back on the war in Europe as the previous WWII CODs, WaW takes the gamer into the Pacific theater to fight the Japanese on the tiny islands that proved pivotal and deadly for thousands of troops. Filled with dense foliage and underground tunnels, these islands had some of the most intense fighting in WWII.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In addition to getting to use the COD4 engine, Treyarch has also kept some other items from COD4, namely the Perks and the parade of weapon upgrades. Both proved to be big hits and controversial. The majority of gamers liked the ability to customize their kits and perks, but there were also many hardcore gamers out there that felt these were little more than game-sanctioned hacks. This is fairly typical in any game where you can customize your loadout with unlocked weapons (BF2 and TF2 are good example of this). Overall though, the inclusion of the weapon unlocks and the perks should help keep the multiplayer game alive for quite some time.

The COD4 engine has also been tweaked, improved enough to add more destructible elements to the game. Previously, you could shoot through cover in COD4 but you couldn’t destroy it. Now, with the tweaks made to the engine, you'll be able to actually create holes through walls big enough to walk through. You'll also be able to burn the environment with flamethrower, something Treyarch introduced back in COD: United Offensive. COD:WaW also introduces the ability to swim (good to have on an island...) and the ability to climb trees to snipe from and hide from the dogs (more on that later).

Not content with the COD4 engine, perks and unlocks, Treyarch has added something a number of COD4 users and modders have been asking about since they played the games beta in 2007 - vehicles. That's right, COD World at War will have vehicles available for use that include tanks. Not only do you get tanks, you'll also get tank-specific perks that add speed, firing rate and armor. At this point, tanks are a go but no information has been provided about other possible vehicles but islands usually need boats...

While Call of Duty: World at War is keeping a number of the COD4 perks, they are also adding some new ones (e.g., tank perks) and tweaking others. One of the most interesting, and likely controversial, will be the new version of COD4's Last Stand perk. In COD4 this would give you several seconds to try to take out the enemy with a pistol after you've been mortally wounded. In COD:WaW, it will be renamed Second Chance and it keeps the Last Stand's pistol opportunity but adds a new wrinkle. If you have a teammate with you that also has the Second Chance perk...he can revive you. See, there is the controversial part right there. This brings back memories of Battlefield 2's Medic paddles that let you revive dead teammates and remains one of the most used and most *****ed about features of that game. We think it's safe to say everyone will be adding Second Chance to their perks as soon as they can - it's a game changer.


Another new and much needed Perk added to COD:WaW is Flak Jacket. COD4 was not immune to the age-old-staple of FPS comboat - nade spamming. To counteract this, WaW's Flak Jacket Perk will let you survive an up-close Martyrdom explosion. Yes, Marty is back and was a tactic used by the Japanese so it is appropriate.

Other Perks include Shades (flare protection, flares are WWII's flash-bangs), Dexterity (a new version of Sleight of Hand), Pyromaniac (boosts flamethrower and Molotov ****tail damage), Fire Proof (provides protection from flames) and Satchel Charge (WWII C4). There are many others but Treyarch is keeping some out of the press for now. Suffice it to say the game will have at least as many as COD4 and some will be unique to the environment and time of WWII.

The weapons you're used to in COD4 will of course be replaced with WWII appropriate guns. You'll see the following available, by nation:



Americans:



· M1A1 Thompson

· M1A1 Carbine

· M1 Garand

· Trench Shotgun

· Browning Automatic Rifle (B.A.R)

· M1903 Springfield

· M2 Flamethrower

· M1911 (AKA Colt 45)

· Bajonet

· M9 Bazooka

· Browning M1919A6

· M2 Machine Gun



Explosives:



· MK2 Frag Grenade

· Smoke Grenade

· Satchel Charges

· Mines



Russians:



· TT-33

· Mosin Nagant

· PPSH

· Bayonette



Explosives:



· RGD-33



Germans:



· P08 Luger

· Kar98

· MP44

· MP40

· MG42

· MG34

· Knife



Explosives:



· Stielhandgranate



Japanese:



· Nambu 14

· Arisaka Type 99

· Type 100 Submachine gun

· Bayonette

· Katana



Explosives:



· Kiska Grenade



World at War brings back the rank system as well because that is how you unlock your Perks, weapons and upgrades. In all, the game will have 65 levels. If it is anything like COD4, expect to fly through these in a week or two. While some wish the ranks were harder to achieve, others feel that keeping them relatively easy allows more people to attain them and the weapons/Perks that go with it - giving the game a balanced feel. Speaking of keeping balance, COD:WaW will come equipped with PunkBuster anti-cheat right out of the box - a necessity today or a game will die a quick death as the haxors invade and take over.



If you hated the Perks and the unlocked weapons, you probably weren't a fan of the Kill Streak rewards. Well...they are back as well although like many other COD4 features, they have been tweaked to fit into the WWII period. Instead of UAVs, Helicopters and Air Strikes, WaW will get Recon Planes (3 kills), Artillery Strikes (5 kills) and Attack Dogs (7 kills). That last one is sure to be a real crowd pleaser and dogs are a familiar feature in previous COD games.



The game will feature standard single player, co-op for 2-4 players, and MP as follows:



· Consoles (PS3, Xbox 360): 18 players

· PC: 32 players



The PC requirements are the same as COD4 so you won't have to upgrade if you play that game fine.



· CPU: AMD 64 3200+/Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz +

· Memory: 512MB (XP) / 1GB (VISTA)

· HD Space: 8 Gigabyte

· Gfx Card: 256MB Nvidia 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT or higher (Shader 3.0 or better)


Call of Duty: World at War has the potential to be one of the biggest games of 2009 (it hits the streets November 11th, 2008 however) and if it can live up to COD4's high standards it should easily achieve this. The demos and game videos seen so far seem to indicate that is will indeed be a kick-ass game that just might knock it's older brother off of it's perch as the number 1 fps game. Of course Infinity Ward has been incredibly active in COD4's continued success by sponsoring contests, adding new maps and game tweaks and helping maintain a thriving community. Will Treyarch be up to this task? Only time will tell but starting off with a great game out of the box will certainly make that easier. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shamelessly stolen from another forum


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

11th novemeber on all platforms? 

cant wait for it tbh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't wait to unleash some attack dogs


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

sounds excellent,
i love COD4 but was a bit worried that going back to WWII would be a mistake, but with the new features it sounds great.

really like the idea of vehicles and being able to climb trees and revive others


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good, still wish it was in a modern era with current weaponry.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

This looks like it will be utterly awesome!!!

The CO-OP sounds good. Reminds me of Rainbow 6 etc.


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm on over 25 days playing for COD4, so it will be a hard one to give up......

Wait 25 days x 24hrs = 600 hrs

8 hrs in working day = 75 working days! Since november!

:tumbleweed:

Oh my god!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

18 Player Free-For-All 

John


----------



## M4TT UK (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice game looks good, i just hope its not a let down


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

gtisportline said:


> I'm on over 25 days playing for COD4, so it will be a hard one to give up......
> 
> Wait 25 days x 24hrs = 600 hrs
> 
> ...


I'm on 15 days on COD4, and agree that it will be hard to give it up for the new one.

That being said, i'm a little more optimistic about the new game after reading this thread... i'm quite looking forward to it.

Will it be 11th Noember on all platforms?

I'm Wadger if anyone wants to add me, just state DW on the invite... let battle commence!

I'm on the PS3.


----------



## saltyhair81 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really hope this game lives up to the last one! COD4 is amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

got the new brothers in arms to play with till nov 11th


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36636.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38816.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38818.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38799.html

Some COD5 gameplay.. enjoy


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

i managed to get a code for the BETA last night! Its superb. Love it. Its pretty much a polished up COD4. IMO it has more atmosphere though and better graphics. Looks promising.


----------

